# trocar vs. cambiar



## reka39

Hello!
Are "trocar dinheiro" and "cambiar dinheiro" synonym? Would you use that in the same context? If they are equivalent, which of the two is more popular in Pt? Thanks!


----------



## uchi.m

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> Are "trocar dinheiro" and "cambiar dinheiro" synonym? Would you use that in the same context? If they are equivalent, which of the two is more popular in Pt? Thanks!


Não dizemos _cambiar_, somente _trocar dinheiro_. Trocar dólares, trocar euros.


----------



## machadinho

No. Trocar dinheiro usually means to change money into smaller bills or coins.
Cambiar dinheiro means to exchange foreign money for domestic money, and conversely.
As Uch.m has just remarked, the latter usage is rare at least in Brazil.


----------



## Istriano

*Trocamos *dinheiro nas casas de *câmbio*. 
_casa de câmbio = cambiovalute [it]
_


----------



## reka39

machadinho said:


> No. Trocar dinheiro usually means to change money into smaller bills or coins.
> Cambiar dinheiro means to exchange foreign money for domestic money, and conversely.
> As Uch.m has just remarked, the latter usage is rare at least in Brazil.


 
Thank you! So if I am in Portugal and I want to change paper money into coins, can I just ask "pode trocar esta nota por moedas"? And if I am in Portugual and I need to exchange my dollars into euros, can I just ask "preciso de um banco para cambiar dinheiro", am I right? Thank you!


----------



## machadinho

I'm not sure about Portugal. All of us who replied to you so far are Brazilian.
Hold on, a Portuguese will reply soon. Sorry.


----------



## Johannes

I am not Portuguese but in Portugal they would say: trocar.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Los hermanos argentinos usan "cambiar". Nosotros usamos "trocar".


----------



## gabrielnd

Credo che Lei stia pensando nel verbo italiano "cambiare". Ma faccia attenzione perché questo è spesso tradotto come "mudar/trocar" in portoghese. Ce l'abbiamo anche noi il verbo "cambiar", però non l'ho mai sentito (il sostantivo "câmbio", invece, come l'hanno detto, è comune).


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Thank you! So if I am in Portugal and I want to change paper money into coins, can I just ask "pode trocar esta nota por moedas"? And if I am in Portugual and I need to exchange my dollars into euros, can I just ask "preciso de um banco para cambiar/trocar dinheiro", am I right? *You can use 'cambiar' or 'trocar', they are synonymous, actually. * Thank you!


----------



## reka39

Hello! It seems to me that 'cambiar' is mainly with reference to foreigns money. But in the dictionary I found another case: do you say 'mudar de opinião' or 'cambiar de opinião'? Thank you.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hello! It seems to me that 'cambiar' is mainly with reference to foreigns money. But in the dictionary I found another case: do you say 'mudar de opinião' or 'cambiar de opinião'? Thank you.



Olá!

Usualmente não usamos o verbo 'cambiar', nem se quer  para o dinheiro. Dizemos 'trocar divisas, moeda/dinheiro'. No entanto perguntávamos, hoje acho que se usa cada vez menos, 'qual é o câmbio do euro?' para qualquer moeda.
No dia-a-dia perguntamos 'a quanto está o euro?' e é sempre relativamente ao dólar.
Também não usamos 'cambiar de opinião' e sim 'mudar de opinião'.
'Cambiar' usa-se no espanhol.


----------



## Prionace

Peço desculpa, mas EU uso cambiar, e este é o termo mais correcto quando se fala em troca de divisas. Daí existirem casas de câmbio, taxas de câmbio... 
Acho que o desuso de certas palavras não é motivo suficiente para as descartar e apontar palavras mais corriqueiras como correctas. Infelizmente cada vez se fala pior português, não contribuamos instruindo incorrectamente quem por ele se interessa...


----------



## reka39

Thank you all for your help. Perhaps the main message is: 'ok, 'cambiar' is the more suitable verb in 'cambiar euros em dólares', but if you go to Portugal you might hear people saying 'trocar' in the same situation'.


----------



## Prionace

Cambiar euros por dólares.


----------



## marta12

Prionace said:


> Peço desculpa, mas EU uso cambiar, e este é o termo mais correcto quando se fala em troca de divisas. Daí existirem casas de câmbio, taxas de câmbio...
> Acho que o desuso de certas palavras não é motivo suficiente para as descartar e apontar palavras mais corriqueiras como correctas. Infelizmente cada vez se fala pior português, não contribuamos instruindo incorrectamente quem por ele se interessa...



Parece-me que não me fiz entender.
Não falei em 'correctas', apenas disse que estavam em desuso no dia-a-dia...deveria ter acrescentado 'da maior parte das pessoas'.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thank you all for your help. Perhaps the main message is: 'ok, 'cambiar' is the more suitable verb in 'cambiar euros em dólares', but if you go to Portugal you might hear people saying 'trocar' in the same situation'.



Claro que ouve dizer _trocar_, reka, aliás à maior parte das pessoas.


----------



## reka39

Prionace said:


> Cambiar euros por dólares.



http://www.infopedia.pt/portugues-ingles/cambiar
I didn't fancy it up. 
Thanks for helping me.


----------

